# Western Wont Move!



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi guys, so I'm kind of new to the plow scene or at least the repair scene. Two years ago I got my first plow truck. The truck is an F250 with an older western unimount plow. For the first year I had the plow I had no issues with it at all and plowed all winter with it. Last year i was away at school and unable to plow but, now this year I am back and ready to push some snow. The problem I'm having though is when I Hooked up my plow the other day to do the before season check over it wont move at all. I'm getting power to the controller and 12 volts through the solenoid. I replaced the solenoid because my old one looked like it was from when the plow was originally put on the truck and still had no change. Also I relocated the solenoid because I thought that it may not have been grounding very well but still to no avail. What happens is when i hit the joystick the motor will run but nothing will move. Also it seems like its drawing alot of power from my truck because my lights will dim and my gauge on my dash will go almost to the lowest point it can. I have also changed the fluid in my plow because it was low and needed to be changed anyways. Any help you guys can provide me with would be awesome!!!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Double check the bumper connections, especially the power for the motor. Make sure they are clean and fit tightly. You can use a small screwdriver to spread the to large pins for the motor power.


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

kimber750;1664928 said:


> Double check the bumper connections, especially the power for the motor. Make sure they are clean and fit tightly. You can use a small screwdriver to spread the to large pins for the motor power.


Just went out and tried that. No luck. It really
Seems like something is slowing the motor down so I did a voltage test on each part of the circuit. 14v at the battery and to the solenoid. Then when the controller is engaged 10v at the other post of the solenoid and then when I went down to the grill connection it was back up to 14v and then when I tested at the motor it was only at 6v. Any ideas?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So, when your going up, does the plow actually go up? When u go left it right does the plow move?


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

dieselss;1664954 said:


> So, when your going up, does the plow actually go up? When u go left it right does the plow move?


The plow won't move at all


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Then the tests you need to do. 
Remove the pos plow cable off the solenoid. Leave the batt one. 
Test light and jumper wire along with rubber band are needed. Remove the plastic cover hiding the 3 coils on the pluw 
Take test light clip to neg batt (jumper wire if not long enough) rubber band the controller 'up, left, or right" the take the test light and ck for pwr at the coils under the cove. You should have 1 or 2 lighting up depending upon function. Then ck to make sure you have gnd and the og/bk wires at the coils. If you want you can also ck to make sure there working by cking the magnetism with a screwdriver. Repot back your findings


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

So I did the tests that you told me to with no luck at all. None of the coils had any magnetic pull on them. Also I used a multimeter to test what kind of voltage is going to those coils. The left/right coil had 14v constantly going to it for some reason. The up had 8v going to it and the down had 10v going to it (which I'm assuming is what it is supposed to have because it says 10v on the coils.) I'm not sure if i have stated this before but it just seems like there is a huge draw being put on the entire electrical system of the truck when you hit the plow controller. The voltage gauge on the truck drops and if any lights are on they dim to almost the point of not being on. In my opinion it seems like there is a short somewhere but I just can't figure out where. Sorry for taking so long with the reply its been a little busy the past few days.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Test light only! A meter will lie. Re do it with a test light


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

dieselss;1666159 said:


> Test light only! A meter will lie. Re do it with a test light


Ok just did it. All are getting power as they should


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. So you have pwr and gnd at the correct coils per the correct function correct?
So are the coils getting magnetized as they should then?


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

dieselss;1666205 said:


> Ok. So you have pwr and gnd at the correct coils per the correct function correct?
> So are the coils getting magnetized as they should then?


Will the pull be strong or not very noticeable?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If you put a screwdriver near or on the ends, where the nuts are. You should feel it


----------



## 1-855-200-PLOW (Nov 3, 2013)

Dirtbike, you keep saying how much a draw there is.

Take the motor off and jump the the motor with jumper cables.
I would bet your motor is not turning resulting in huge amperage draw.

regards,
SPW Tech


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

1-855-200-PLOW;1666333 said:


> Dirtbike, you keep saying how much a draw there is.
> 
> Take the motor off and jump the the motor with jumper cables.
> I would bet your motor is not turning resulting in huge amperage draw.
> ...


I thought the same. Just put a brand new motor on it. Could it be that there's air in the rams and it's keeping them from moving properly? If so how would I go about bleeding the air out?


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

They self bleed the air.
So does the motor run or just grundt?


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

#1 plowtech;1666398 said:


> They self bleed the air.
> So does the motor run or just grundt?


It will run but it seems like it's slower than it should be


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Try pulling motor of and turning the pump shaft. Maybe pump is seized.


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tried it. Shaft spins just fine. One bit of progress I was able to make. Or at least I think it's progress? Haha. Was that I took the lines off that go to the left/right rams and moved the plow back and forth to drain all the fluid. I then stuck the hose for the ram that pushes right into a bottle of hydraulic fluid and rocked the plow again until it filled the hose and air stopped bubbling out when I pushed the plow left. Once I had done this I put the hose back on the pump and when I pressed the right control on the joystick the plow moved right! That's why I was asking about the air. But once I went to do it with the other hoes I realized I wouldn't be able to because as I rocked the plow/filled up the remaining empty hose it began to push the fluid out of the other one. So that was the only successful thing I had happen tonight


----------



## Kas (Nov 18, 2013)

*My BOSS is doing the exact same thing*

I put my BOSS away last year. Changed fluid and ran it working it in all functions multiple times. Hooked it up this year and the pump is trying, but nothing moves. I checked all connections and have power in the correct places. Fluid level is correct. I bought this plow new in 1999 and mounted it on a 1999 82HP Kubota and have used it every winter since. It has preformed flawlessly and the toughest part of plowing snow with this combination is keeping the heat in the cab adjusted......until now, it will not move.


----------



## Kas (Nov 18, 2013)

*Plow wont move*

Dirtbike,

Took my electrical guy with me to look at the plow. I knew it had to be electrical. We found that the wires had pulled loose from the plug joining the plow to the tractor. He cleaned up and reconnected the wires and instant perfection.

I felt stupid for not spending more time checking things out. I had power at all the right points, just not enough good connection. Good Luck!xysport


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

Kas;1666679 said:


> Dirtbike,
> 
> Took my electrical guy with me to look at the plow. I knew it had to be electrical. We found that the wires had pulled loose from the plug joining the plow to the tractor. He cleaned up and reconnected the wires and instant perfection.
> 
> I felt stupid for not spending more time checking things out. I had power at all the right points, just not enough good connection. Good Luck!xysport


Do you mean the plug on the plow side or the tractor side?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

He's got his plow hooked up to his tractor.


----------



## Kas (Nov 18, 2013)

The issue was on the plow side of the plug. I had to re-pin the plug by soldering the wires back on. I re-pinched all the slide-on connectors on the pump and re-taped where the wires passed through any metal. When I was done it worked great.

I have the plow mounted on my Kubota's front end loader where the bucket is attached. When you come to the pile you call lift the plow and push the snow up a pile for about 9 feet. Rarely do I need to chain up, usually in the spring with the thaw ice, but when you do chain up you have to be careful. My drive way is 1/2 mile long and I can plow it going up hill or down.


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

Kas;1666721 said:


> The issue was on the plow side of the plug. I had to re-pin the plug by soldering the wires back on. I re-pinched all the slide-on connectors on the pump and re-taped where the wires passed through any metal. When I was done it worked great.
> 
> I have the plow mounted on my Kubota's front end loader where the bucket is attached. When you come to the pile you call lift the plow and push the snow up a pile for about 9 feet. Rarely do I need to chain up, usually in the spring with the thaw ice, but when you do chain up you have to be careful. My drive way is 1/2 mile long and I can plow it going up hill or down.


Alright I'll have to look into that thanks!!!


----------



## mjcp (Feb 13, 2012)

(warning - newbie advice) Just my experience.
Several years ago I had these symptoms, and found that my fluid had dripped all summer and my levels were way low.Refilled and it worked fine.


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

mjcp;1674323 said:


> (warning - newbie advice) Just my experience.
> Several years ago I had these symptoms, and found that my fluid had dripped all summer and my levels were way low.Refilled and it worked fine.


That's what I originally thought but I changed it And it doesn't matter still won't move


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

Update on the plow. I got the motor to run right now. But it still won't move. Took everything apart. Checked the valves. Checked the pump. Everything I can think of. It still won't move. Anyone have anymore ideas?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dirtbike22002;1674349 said:


> Update on the plow. I got the motor to run right now. But it still won't move. Took everything apart. Checked the valves. Checked the pump. Everything I can think of. It still won't move. Anyone have anymore ideas?


Make sure wires are correct on polarity to motor. If you have power to motor and valves only thing left is low fluid, clogged filter or bad pump.


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

kimber750;1674357 said:


> Make sure wires are correct on polarity to motor. If you have power to motor and valves only thing left is low fluid, clogged filter or bad pump.


Only thing I haven't done is replace the pump but I tested the pressure yesterday and the pressure was so high it blew apart a 120 psi gauge


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dirtbike22002;1674360 said:


> Only thing I haven't done is replace the pump but I tested the pressure yesterday and the pressure was so high it blew apart a 120 psi gauge


Some of these plow pumps put out over 2000psi. Do not know the specs for yours off the top of my head but can assure you it should be well over 120psi. 120psi gauge isn't even close. Unchain plow from lift and try to raise just the ram.


----------



## jptbay (Nov 20, 2004)

Check the oil filter in the reservoir. If its plugged, the plow will behave just as you've described.

Pull the motor, drain the oil. The filter just pushes on. You can pry it off with a flat blade screwdriver at the base of the filter. Blow out the screen with compressed air.

If your filter is dirty, and plugs again quickly, you probably have an old hose that is disintegrating from the inside out.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Westerns website,,,library,,,,pick your plow and go through the troubleshooting section


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

Alright guys so I got my plow working! xysport It ended up being one of the coils that controls the direction of the plow/valves opening and closing. When I got it all fixed it ended up breaking again This time What happened is the packing nut that is on the lift ram came out of the threads….Which seemed like no big deal to me at first because I simply just screwed it back down and figured that I hadn't gotten it tight enough when I had messed with it before. Well as soon as I moved the plow again it came out again. So I'm kind of at a loss for what to do now. I tightened down the nut as much as I felt comfortable doing but I read somewhere in the manual that you're not supposed to tighten it more than a quarter turn past snug. I have noticed that the nut won't go down nearly as far as it was before I messed with it and I'm not too sure why. Any suggestions that you guys may have for me would be greatly appreciated! Thanks guys! Also I bought some new packing for the ram too.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

First, ck for stripped threads on the packing nut. Steel nut aluminum housing....you get the.picture.
When replacing the packing soak it in your fluid, then install over the piston. Once all in lightly tap with a hammer and punch to get the seals all the way dwn. Then tighten nut. Should have maybe 1/2 or less of threads showing on nut when your all done


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

dieselss;1679183 said:


> First, ck for stripped threads on the packing nut. Steel nut aluminum housing....you get the.picture.
> When replacing the packing soak it in your fluid, then install over the piston. Once all in lightly tap with a hammer and punch to get the seals all the way dwn. Then tighten nut. Should have maybe 1/2 or less of threads showing on nut when your all done


Is there any particular order the packing rings go in?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea. Theres a proper order.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It was a coil. I thought you said.they were all fine? You said you cked them and they worked. 
What did I miss here?


----------



## dirtbike22002 (Nov 14, 2013)

dieselss;1679335 said:


> It was a coil. I thought you said.they were all fine? You said you cked them and they worked.
> What did I miss here?


Not sure. When I tested them they were fine. A local auto shop figured it out for me. And ok thanks


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

dirtbike22002;1674360 said:


> Only thing I haven't done is replace the pump but I tested the pressure yesterday and the pressure was so high it blew apart a 120 psi gauge


VERY DANGEROUS!!! That fluid is operating at over 2000psi. At that pressure it can penetrate your skin and poison you.


----------

